# Blue Marlin out of Destin Years Ago



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, it's been 40 years to the day. It struck me Monday while looking at the weather to see if we could go offshore today, that today is the 40th anniversary of my catching the Blue out Destin in the attached pic. 

Now as I look back I had no grasp off all the incredible experiences that would unfold in my life. Fishing experiences too. To date this is the only billfish that I killed as an angler. She sounded about 45 mins into the fight, got tail wrapped and died, it took about another hour to get her to the surface, because back then we did not know the rod techniques we know today. 

I thought some of you might get a kick out of the old Pic of my Grandfather's Hatteras, with a Blue across her transom as I go down memory lane.......I'm looking forward to my next Blue.... Tight Lines


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome, I love old pictures, especially old fishy ones!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great memory...


----------



## Phydough (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, pretty cool. I love old pictures from back in the day. 

That is definitely "Captain Cloud", aka Andy Anderson on the far left. One of the old time greats. Miss him. He was great fisherman and a true character. Magic, is that Randy Davis on the far right? Sure looks like him but I did not know him that far back.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice some things never go out of style like cut off jeans for fishing shorts.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool pic, Jim!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Yep, Capt Cloud and Randy*

Phydough, you are spot on. My grandfather owned the last Cloud Nine and may have been in partnership on the original. We fished alot with Andy and like you, I really miss him. I've lost track of Randy.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*The old days.*

I docked at East Pass Marina for 5 or 6 years from about 1964 to 1969 or so before moving to P'cola. 
Lots of the old captains of that era are dead. Chubby Destin, Kelly Wynns, Jim Braden, Jimmy Trammel, Art Cox. etc. 

I'll try to find a photo of the first Blue caught by one of my clients.


----------



## Phydough (Aug 18, 2013)

Magic, Randy still lives in Destin. Although I have not seen him in the last year or two.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Capt Ken, Old Pics*

Capt Ken, like everyone else, we would love to see your Pics. The years you were at East Pass we docked at the Rod and Reel Docks, now the Eastern Part of Harbor Docks. We moved to the Kelly Docks in '70. The only folks I knew at East Pass, was Fred Jones and his Charter Boat Rebel. Of course back then most everyone in Destin traded with the Jones at East Pass. 

Tight lines. Jim Magic236


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Old photos really fascinate me, especially old photos of fish being caught in our local area. This was an excellent thread that I really enjoyed reading. Thank you for sharing the picture and words.... Looking forward to more


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeort's kick arse!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Jealous!!


----------

